# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Изображения Божеств

## Елизавета Н

Харе Кришна!
Помогите прояснить такой момент. Я дома предлагаю пищу самодельным изображениям: вырезанные из книг три изображения: первое - Шрила Прабхупада, второе - его учителя (парампара), третье - Панча-Татва. Все это облечено в стоячие рамки. Есть ли значение, в каком порядке их располагать? В интернете на изображениях алтарей Панча-Таттва сверху, снизу парампара слева направо. Я не могу расположить рамку с Панча-Татвой сверху. Спасибо.

----------


## Yudzhesh

Слева направо и наверх возрастание идёт.
От Шрилы Прабхупады до Панча-Таттвы в Вашем случае.
На одном уровне не принято ставить гуру-таттву и Вишну-таттву.

----------


## Елизавета Н

Спасибо) Панча-Таттва это Вишну -Таттва? Тогда я неправильно ставлю, но правильно не получится. :-(

----------


## Yudzhesh

Панча-Таттву желательно ставить либо немного поодаль выше, либо в конце справа. Но не в начале слева.

----------


## Елизавета Н

Спасибо)

----------


## Елизавета Н

Еще вопрос. Рамка с изображением Шрилы Прабхупады самая маленькая, ее легче куда-то взять с собой, чем все три рамки. Можно ли в принципе предлагать одному Прабхупаде, или на алтаре должны быть все обязательно?

----------


## Yudzhesh

Панча-Таттву можно и Прабхупаду.
В крайнем случае только Панча-Таттву.
Принцип в том, что мы предлагаем по парампаре Кришне свои подношения.
Если нет возможности это делать по парампаре, то предлагать напрямую.
Если предлагать духовному учителю это гуру-пуджа, тоже можно. Но надо понимать разницу.

----------


## Елизавета Н

А в чем именно разница? Если это гуру-пуджа, пища станет прасадом или нет?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Панча-Таттва это Вишну -Таттва?


Панча-таттва дословно - "пять аспектов (ипостасей)" Бога. 
Господь Чайтанья, Господь Нитьянанда, Адвайта Ачарья - Вишну-таттва
Гададхара Пандит - шакти-таттва, воплощение внутренней энергии Бога
Шривас Пандит - джива-таттва, воплощение чистого преданного Бога





> Я не могу расположить рамку с Панча-Татвой сверху.


Почему не можете? Достаточно сделать полочки на разной высоте. Это подразумевает, что вы сделаете постоянный алтарь, центр домашнего поклонения. 
Если у вас пока все изображения на одной высоте, Панча-таттву оформите в гораздо более крупную рамку, так Они окажутся выше гуру-парампары. Выше Панча-таттвы еще надо расположить Радху-Кришну.

----------


## Елизавета Н

Вы правы, матаджи, постоянного алтаря и полочек у нас еще пока нет. Попытаемся сделать полочку) спасибо _/\_

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Вы правы, матаджи, постоянного алтаря и полочек у нас еще пока нет. Попытаемся сделать полочку) спасибо _/\_


Появилось побольше времени, нашла похожую тему. http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post114703

Вид домашнего алтаря : 



Из книги Е.С Бхакти Викаши Свами «Введение в философию и практику Сознания Кришны»:

«Домашний алтарь должен иметь следующие изображения (см. рис. 3; номера изображений соответствуют
их положению на алтаре):

1. Изображения Ачарьев сампрадайи:
а) Ачарья-основатель ИСККОН А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада
б) Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур
в) Гауракишора Дас Бабаджи
г) Бхактивинода Тхакур
 Иногда преданные также помещают на алтарь изображение Джаганнатхи Даса Бабаджи.

2. Шесть Госвами Вриндавана: Рупа Госвами, Санатана Госвами, Рагхунатха Бхатта Госвами, Рагхунатха
Даса Госвами, Гопала Бхатта Госвами и Джива Госвами. Это выдающиеся ученики Господа Чайтаньи,
познакомившие мир с философией и практикой Гаудия-вайшнавизма.

3. Панча-таттва (Господь Чайтанья и Его ближайшие спутники: Господь Нитьянанда, Шри Адвайта
Ачарья, Шри Гададхара Пандит, Шриваса Тхакур).

4. Господь Нрисимхадева. Преданные поклоняются этой форме Господа, потому что Господь
Нрисимхадева:
а) защищает от демонов и всевозможных беспокойств, столь многочисленных в век Кали;
б) помогает избавиться от укоренившихся в сердце демонических желаний.

5. Радха-Кришна.

6. Преданные, получившие духовное посвящение или официально принявшие прибежище у одного из гуру
ИСККОН (см. главу "Гуру и духовное посвящение"), помешают на алтарь изображение своего духовного
учителя.

Следует отметить, что изображение того, кто занимает более высокое положение в духовной иерархии,
нельзя помешать ниже изображений тех. кто им поклоняется. Например, изображение гуру никогда не
следует ставить выше изображения Кришны.

Панча-таттва поклоняется Радхе-Кришне, а Панча-таттве, в свою очередь, поклоняются Ачарьи ученической
преемственности. Поэтому изображение Панча-таттвы должно быть расположено ниже изображения Радха-Кришны, но выше портретов Ачарьев сампрадайи.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Вы откуда взяли?
> Это не обязательно. Для начинающих вполне достаточно изображений, что перечислила Елизавета, но вот изображение Нарасимхи еще очень желательно было бы присовокупить.


Надеюсь, теперь вам понятнее по рисунку алтаря, почему я сказала, что сверху еще надо Радху-Кришну. Потому что обсуждали с Елизаветой уровни или количество полочек, а не "Кто должен быть на алтаре" (постепенно можно всех добавить): 




> Харе Кришна!
> Помогите прояснить такой момент. Я дома предлагаю пищу самодельным изображениям: вырезанные из книг три изображения: первое - Шрила Прабхупада, второе - его учителя (парампара), третье - Панча-Татва. Все это облечено в стоячие рамки. Есть ли значение, в каком порядке их располагать? В интернете на изображениях алтарей Панча-Таттва сверху, снизу парампара слева направо. Я не могу расположить рамку с Панча-Татвой сверху. Спасибо.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Обсуждение таттвы выделено в отдельную тему в разделе "Философия".

----------

